# Etsy Opinions/Experiences



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 12, 2013)

Ok, so after many conversations with friends, co-workers, and occasional customers, I'm moving closer to putting some wares in a storefront on the web. I've been seeing Etsy links on several members signature lines and thought I would ask for opinions and/or advice.

Is having a storefront on Etsy worth the time / trouble / expense ? Are there other websites you can recommend for this type of e business ventures?

Thanks for any and all help and opinions. :irishjig:


----------



## healeydays (Feb 12, 2013)

My wife has a business on a few different sites and says Etsy is her worst performer.


----------



## RusDemka (Feb 12, 2013)

I've made 23 sales on etsy July 2012, make more sales during holidays. What other cites are there to sell at, etsy charges .20 to list for 4 months I think, and 3% on each sale, u can.accept paypal, creditcards and they offer gift cards that customers can.use in your shop.. I don't have any experience anywere else so it works for me, won't make a living but does feed the hobby


----------



## DKMD (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been part of a co-op of sorts on Etsy for about 4 or 5 months... The listing fees are next to nothing, but I haven't sold a thing. Some of the other turners on our page have sold bowls and a few pens. The pieces I have for sale there are probably overpriced, but I don't really care if they sell.

I had nothing to do with setting up the page, so I can't speak to the work involved in doing it.


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 12, 2013)

Thank you guys. Pretty much confirms my thoughts about it being a slow site sales wise. I think I might give Weebly a look. 

:thanx:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 12, 2013)

AXEMAN58 said:


> Thank you guys. Pretty much confirms my thoughts about it being a slow site sales wise. I think I might give Weebly a look.
> 
> :thanx:



I wouldn't use weebly or any of the suggestions here. If you follow most recommendations here none of them have a web presence at all. Ask them if they are making any sales to amount to anything but they are recommending? That may not be kind but it is real. I think that's what you're after - real.


----------



## BangleGuy (Feb 12, 2013)

Kevin said:


> AXEMAN58 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you guys. Pretty much confirms my thoughts about it being a slow site sales wise. I think I might give Weebly a look.
> ...



Huh?  At any rate, I use Etsy and sales are very slow. I think I sold three items all last year. My best sales on finished items comes from attending local art and craft shows. You could build a WordPress website and have it hosted for $6 a month (I am not sure if that price comes with a webstore). 

However, I have also tried to sell finished products on my website, and that has been mediocre. I think direct sales to your customers is the quickest way to get feedback on your products as well as make sales. Folks love buying art from the artist. But you have to work it at the sales booth!!! , I love talking to folks and it is a lot of fun.

Best of luck!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2013)

Yeah I agree with driving traffic from many sites. I just got the impression AXEMAN was seeking a single site that would make sales _"worth the time / trouble / expense ? "_ as he put it and Etsy/Weebly etc. aren't gonna do it IMO. 

I'm sort of in the same dilemma. I believe I already have the avenues (SEO) to point to my site, but I can't get my darned site up! :dash2:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 13, 2013)

Search Engine Optimization. It's what gets you ranked on google. If you type "flame boxelder" or "flame box elder" into google my old powdercreek site ranks first and my wife holding a chainsaw by a load of logs is the first image. This ranking is why 99% of my sales still come from that site. But it's a cumbersome website when it comes to order fulfilment, so I want to get my flameboxelder.com site up and running where I can just upload product images and when someone buys a piece of wood I just print the label and slap it on. It would make my life so much better!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 13, 2013)

As with all things, I'm interested in the most bang for the "buck". In my case, working a full time job that has nothing to do with anything wood, raising 3 of our 4 Grandkids (4 y/o, 3 y/o and 3y/o), and trying to do some turnings, time is at least as valuable as money to me. If I do something, I want it to mean something in terms of helping my family to a better life.

The honest opinions and impressions expressed by everyone is exactly why I chose to post the question to you folks. I knew you would give me your experiences in a no holds barred form, and I appreciate it very much.

Bangleguy, I have been thinking alot about arts / crafts shows. Never been in one and don't know any of the ins and outs, but I thought they would be an interesting way to get some exposure, make some new friends, and pick up some sales along the way. I plan to do a lot of them once I retire ( if I ever get to retire). We all know how it goes with plans.

Again, I want to thank everyone for your input. :hatsoff:


----------

